# preserving a bumble bee nest



## martyred_cars (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a bumblebee nest under an old sheet of wood that was under a dog kennel once upon a time before we lived here. I think they've recolonized a mouse nest. I don't mind them and they aren't bothering my honeybees, but we want to take that wood to the dump. How should I proceed? If I leave it until next year will they move on to another spot? And/or, if I just carefully take away the wood, are they likely burrowed into the ground enough that it won't matter? Their entrance is a kind of broken up hole in the wood, so I'm not sure what they have going on in there.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Bee Suit!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Only the queen will overwinter the others are gone. So if you wait until then it should be no problem. There is a good write up in the ABJ this month about it.


----------

